
Switching Dreams on and Off in Mice - snake117
http://neurosciencenews.com/medulla-optogenetics-dreaming-2895/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399051)

